# Eating Horse Meat



## fmdog44 (Mar 22, 2021)

I was not aware eating horse meat was so common. From an article in this weeks Bloomberg Businessweek mag. You can eat horse tartar in Montreal, horse salami in Italy, horse sashimi in Japan and horse steak in South Florida. Horse meat is slightly sweeter than beef and rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
Hose meat can start at $7 /lb. for nags and increase five fold for a race horse.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2021)

It makes as much sense to me as eating any other animal but I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

We have a salami type sausage here in Sweden that I love made of horse meat and also horse meat pastrami, though it isn't called pastrami


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> We have a salami type sausage here in Sweden that I love made of horse meat and also horse meat pastrami, though it isn't called pastrami


Luckily, my Swedish girlfriend and her daughters are  avid animal lovers and have not introduced me to this.
Yet, were I hungry to the point of starvation it would become necessary.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2021)

I had a couple of bites of a horse meat burger once.  It was a bit odd-tasting, I thought, and I wouldn't be interested in eating it again.

I'll try anything.....once......


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 22, 2021)

My mother told me that during WW2 the cheapest meat they could get was horse meat.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2021)

When I was in Germany, back in the 1960's, eating horsemeat was quite common....it was the primary meat for Sauerbraten back then.  The first couple of times I tried it, I had a good stout German beer first....but after eating it a couple of times, I actually began to prefer it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2021)

In the early 50's, there was a rumour that our hamburger may have been horsemeat. I don't know if it was .. we didn't notice a different taste.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 22, 2021)

I am familiar with eating crow


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 23, 2021)

Americans and British have a view of horses as 'useful/recreational' rather than edible. It's a fair assumption that such cultural reluctance stems more from perception than reality. 

The primary reason that Greeks; Romans; Moslems, Jewish and Christian theologians banned eating horses was that horses were of primary importance in pre-cannon (industrialized) warfare. The horse (and its historical equivalent of the tank, meaning the chariot) was a necessity in any successful military campaign, whether it was in China or Saxony.

The last horsemeat processing plant in the US closed in 2007. Horses are not as efficient meat animals to raise as pigs or cows. Commercial horse-rearing is geared to racing/breeding - such animals are not suitable for eating because of the high number of chemicals and medications used on them.

Business Insider has an excellent article on the eating and non-eating of horses: There's No Good Reason Why America Doesn't Eat Horses.

If one studies culinary history, one of the saddest and most obvious trend is that the average person's diet is very limited in scope compared to the many edibles available, even though the average American is far wealthier than in past centuries.

Some folks might enjoy looking at an 1898 menu from Delmonico's restaurant, NYC:
Delmonico's Restaurant, Sept 1898


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 23, 2021)

The horsemeat scandal of 2013, was when meat from horses entered the supply chain as beef and ended up being sold in many products in the UK. Initially identified in Ireland, the scandal stretched across Europe and beyond. The horsemeat scandal infiltrated numerous supply chains and lead to millions of products being withdrawn. It spawned many a joke.

James Birch wrote on Facebook ‘What next? My Lidl Pony?’ in reference to the fact burgers containing horse meat had also been found in an Irish Lidl supermarket.
Jason E Lewis also got in on the act: ‘I got some Tesco burgers out of the freezer earlier aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddddddd they’re off!,’ he joked.
Kezia Wallace waded into the humour by saying supermarkets would also cater for vegetarians. She wrote: ‘I hear that they are putting Uni-Quorn in the veggie burgers too.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Sorry but ....


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I was not aware eating horse meat was so common. From an article in this weeks Bloomberg Businessweek mag. You can eat horse tartar in Montreal, horse salami in Italy, horse sashimi in Japan and horse steak in South Florida. Horse meat is slightly sweeter than beef and rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
> Hose meat can start at $7 /lb. for nags and increase five fold for a race horse.


We eat horse meat here too but it isn't found in the shops as often as it used to be. I don't like the taste very much.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The horsemeat scandal of 2013, was when meat from horses entered the supply chain as beef and ended up being sold in many products in the UK. Initially identified in Ireland, the scandal stretched across Europe and beyond. The horsemeat scandal infiltrated numerous supply chains and lead to millions of products being withdrawn. It spawned many a joke.
> 
> James Birch wrote on Facebook ‘What next? My Lidl Pony?’ in reference to the fact burgers containing horse meat had also been found in an Irish Lidl supermarket.
> Jason E Lewis also got in on the act: ‘I got some Tesco burgers out of the freezer earlier aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddddddd they’re off!,’ he joked.
> Kezia Wallace waded into the humour by saying supermarkets would also cater for vegetarians. She wrote: ‘I hear that they are putting Uni-Quorn in the veggie burgers too.


There was another scandal some years ago about minced roo meat being sold to Hungry Jack's (Australia's Burger King) unbeknownst to the franchise or to the public.


----------



## Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

jujube said:


> I had a couple of bites of a horse meat burger once.  It was a bit odd-tasting, I thought, and I wouldn't be interested in eating it again.
> 
> I'll try anything.....once......


Really?

1. Fruit Bat Soup
On the tiny island of Guam, in the western Pacific Ocean, locals like to indulge in a little “kå'kå'du fanihidu fanihi”, a meat dish made with a fox or fruit bat in a coconut milk soup. The still-living bat is nabbed from the wild, rinsed off, and popped into a boiling vat of water, wings, fur, and head intact, and boiled alive before being served up with a dash of coconut milk and vegetables (if you’re lucky). You’re meant to eat everything except the bones and teeth. While the bat is technically dead (or in the final throes of death) when served, the abundant parasites and bacteria it contains are certainly not. There are some serious diseases that can be passed along to humans from this dish so eat it with care, if you choose to eat it at all!
https://www.thedailymeal.com/travel/8-animals-are-eaten-alive-around-world-slideshow/slide-6

In comparison horse meat sounds great


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2021)

I remember seeing some available in the early 70s in a California supermarket.  We chose not to try it.  As SetWave said, if needed for survival, I would have no issue, until then, no thanks.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2021)

If needed, I'll eat grass before I eat horse meat.  I don't even eat beef any longer.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Knight said:


> Really?
> 
> 1. Fruit Bat Soup
> On the tiny island of Guam, in the western Pacific Ocean, locals like to indulge in a little “kå'kå'du fanihidu fanihi”, a meat dish made with a fox or fruit bat in a coconut milk soup. The still-living bat is nabbed from the wild, rinsed off, and popped into a boiling vat of water, wings, fur, and head intact, and boiled alive before being served up with a dash of coconut milk and vegetables (if you’re lucky). You’re meant to eat everything except the bones and teeth. While the bat is technically dead (or in the final throes of death) when served, the abundant parasites and bacteria it contains are certainly not. There are some serious diseases that can be passed along to humans from this dish so eat it with care, if you choose to eat it at all!
> ...


This is beyond disgusting. What type of human wants to , not only witness a living animal suffer such a horrid death, but then delight in eating it?
Are people that heartless?
I’m sorry but I find humans the most , sadistic, uncaring animals to inhibit this planet. Completely horrific.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 23, 2021)

*If offered, I would try it to see what it was like. Different cultures have different tastes for meat. In Australia, they often hunt and eat kangaroo...same way we in the US do with deer.  Hey Aussie friends, what is it like? What to you call the meat? We call deer meat venison.
There used to be a guy near Rochester where I lived. He had an ostrich farm. Sometimes he took them to petting zoos. But he also made them available for the meat. I tried ground ostrich once.  Not bad. Tasted like ground beef.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't like the thought of eating horses, they are such beautiful animals.


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

_The thought of anyone eating an animal that looks like my beautiful horse, makes me feel ill!_


----------



## timoc (Mar 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I was not aware eating horse meat was so common. From an article in this weeks Bloomberg Businessweek mag. You can eat horse tartar in Montreal, horse salami in Italy, horse sashimi in Japan and horse steak in South Florida. Horse meat is slightly sweeter than beef and rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
> Hose meat can start at $7 /lb. for nags and increase five fold for a race horse.


Horse meat, whale meat, we had both in the UK in the 40s, some people even prefered it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 23, 2021)

Knight said:


> Really?
> 
> 1. Fruit Bat Soup
> On the tiny island of Guam, in the western Pacific Ocean, locals like to indulge in a little “kå'kå'du fanihidu fanihi”, a meat dish made with a fox or fruit bat in a coconut milk soup. The still-living bat is nabbed from the wild, rinsed off, and popped into a boiling vat of water, wings, fur, and head intact, and boiled alive before being served up with a dash of coconut milk and vegetables (if you’re lucky). You’re meant to eat everything except the bones and teeth. While the bat is technically dead (or in the final throes of death) when served, the abundant parasites and bacteria it contains are certainly not. There are some serious diseases that can be passed along to humans from this dish so eat it with care, if you choose to eat it at all!
> ...


OK, almost anything...…  I definitely would pass on the Fruit Bat Soup, bat fricassee, bat casserole, flaming Buffalo bat wings, bat sushi, bat kebabs, bat marinara, frozen bat pops, ....or any bat dish at all.....or things that are still alive......


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> one of the saddest and most obvious trend is that the average person's diet is very limited in scope compared to the many edibles available, even though the average American is far wealthier than in past centuries.


Lethe200, I have thought about this myself and believe it to be so true!

Regarding horse meat however, back in the early 70's, it became a short lived trend. There was a place out of town that began selling it. We bought some, but even though I'd vowed to try it, I couldn't even look at it. I left the house until it was over.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I was not aware eating horse meat was so common. From an article in this weeks Bloomberg Businessweek mag. You can eat horse tartar in Montreal, horse salami in Italy, horse sashimi in Japan and horse steak in South Florida. Horse meat is slightly sweeter than beef and rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
> Hose meat can start at $7 /lb. for nags and increase five fold for a race horse.


A race horse would have tougher muscles. I don't believe it's that more expensive. Pretty tough meat, I'd think.

France was big on horse meat, at one time, anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *If offered, I would try it to see what it was like. Different cultures have different tastes for meat. In Australia, they often hunt and eat kangaroo...same way we in the US do with deer.  Hey Aussie friends, what is it like? What to you call the meat? We call deer meat venison
> There used to be a guy near Rochester where I lived. He had an ostrich farm. Sometimes he took them to petting zoos. But he also made them available for the meat. I tried ground ostrich once.  Not bad. Tasted like ground beef.*


Marie, remember the big push to get people to eat and raise ostriches? They were said to be rich in protein with very little fat.

It didn't go over as well as hoped. People lost money when investing in their ostrich farms.

It's difficult for many people to overcome food fears and revulsion at eating something "strange", but it's all in our minds.

Good for you trying the ostrich!


----------



## Llynn (Mar 23, 2021)

I spent some time in the Netherlands during the late 80's. On a few occasions I ate broodjes which I was told contained horse meat.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

Llynn said:


> I spent some time in the Netherlands during the late 80's. On a few occasions I ate broodjes which I was told contained horse meat.


What did you think of it @Llynn ?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Marie, remember the big push to get people to eat and raise ostriches? They were said to be rich in protein with very little fat.
> 
> It didn't go over as well as hoped. People lost money when investing in their ostrich farms.
> 
> ...


As I recall, the guys farm did not last long at all. And the one store I had found the meat in stopped selling it. I would have tried it again.

On another note, I am seeing bison meat around here. Kind of expensive, which is the only thing preventing me from trying it.


----------



## Mike (Mar 24, 2021)

I had a horse steak in Belgium in the 1970s, it was OK,
but a little tough as there is less fat in horse meat when
compared to beef.

If you see a restaurant in Belgium that is painted white on
the outside, that is a place that serves horse I was told by
the son of the owners, it might be different now of course.

I tried Kangaroo when I saw it in a London Supermarket,
that was a failure, I think I cooked it all wrong!

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2021)

Knight said:


> Really?
> 
> 1. Fruit Bat Soup
> On the tiny island of Guam, in the western Pacific Ocean, locals like to indulge in a little “kå'kå'du fanihidu fanihi”, a meat dish made with a fox or fruit bat in a coconut milk soup. The still-living bat is nabbed from the wild, rinsed off, and popped into a boiling vat of water, wings, fur, and head intact, and boiled alive before being served up with a dash of coconut milk and vegetables (if you’re lucky). You’re meant to eat everything except the bones and teeth. While the bat is technically dead (or in the final throes of death) when served, the abundant parasites and bacteria it contains are certainly not. There are some serious diseases that can be passed along to humans from this dish so eat it with care, if you choose to eat it at all!
> ...


Sounds like dinner at the Osbournes.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 24, 2021)

I would try it, but would prefer not knowing what it was beforehand, so I wouldn’t make a mental judgement call.
I guess if the world was starving, (and many many places are,) why not?


----------



## Llynn (Mar 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What did you think of it @Llynn ?


It's been over 30 years so the memory is quite dim but I did eat it more than once so I must have thought it was OK.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 24, 2021)

I've eaten horse meat in France.  A bit stringy, but OK.  A lot of major supermarkets sold it.  I've also eaten Kangaroo, Ostrich, Reindeer (and Red deer and Roe deer), Bear , Water buffalo, crocodile  and many other meats.  I'm yet to try goat.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 24, 2021)

Oooooh, LOVE red deer! Tastes like beef used to taste. Goat is no big deal, if you like lamb you'll like goat. Not much difference; a little bit gamier. 

One thing about cooking 'exotic red meats' is that many cuts are very lean. If you don't cook them carefully, they'll be dry and tough. 

Using sous vide and then a quick sear would be ideal.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2021)

My father was stationed for a time in France during WW2 and he once mentioned that horsemeat was a delicacy there (at that time). I'd have to be pretty hungry to eat venison or horsemeat.


----------



## timoc (Mar 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Marie, remember the big push to get people to eat and raise ostriches? They were said to be rich in protein with very little fat.
> 
> It didn't go over as well as hoped. People lost money when investing in their ostrich farms.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna eat ostrich, don't eat the head, you don't know where it's been.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 25, 2021)

I've eaten it while in Paris back in the early 80s.  The family we were staying with served it, and didn't tell us what it was until afterwards.

We had it on screwers (sp?), like fondue, and dipped it hot oil to cook it...if I'm remembering correctly....then dipped in diff sauces.  It was good.

But, I prob wouldn't eat it again.

Then we had goose...............


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 28, 2021)

www.washingtonpost.com/news/food/wp/2017/07/14/could-congress-put-horsemeat-back-on-the-menu-in-america/

www.huffpost.com/entry/is-horse-meat-legal-in-the-us_n_2966499

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_meat


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 28, 2021)

In 1973 the last horse meat market in Portland Oregon closed. At one time there had been seven. I bought horse steaks for the same price as beef hamburger at the Fred meyer's market. I knew it would be dry so I made swiss steak out of it and had a good meal that was rare in my early collage days. When I see wild horses in the hills I remind myself where they were so if the times get rough I will find them.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Americans and British have a view of horses as 'useful/recreational' rather than edible. It's a fair assumption that such cultural reluctance stems more from perception than reality.
> 
> The primary reason that Greeks; Romans; Moslems, Jewish and Christian theologians banned eating horses was that horses were of primary importance in pre-cannon (industrialized) warfare. The horse (and its historical equivalent of the tank, meaning the chariot) was a necessity in any successful military campaign, whether it was in China or Saxony.
> 
> ...


That was informative...thank you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I don't like the thought of eating horses, they are such beautiful animals.


But presumably you eat cute little lambs without a second thought?


----------

